# H} khorne bezerkers and terminators W} Various



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have for trade 24 khorne bezerkers some are undercoated and some have missing arms lost through time and space along with these I have a complete squad of 3 terminators.

I am after various things including the following:
High Elves
WoC
Vampire Counts
Tomb kings
2 squads of death guard and typhus

Please don't think I'm asking for all of these for the 2 squads and 3 terminators I am giving you a variation of stuff to choose from so you don't struggle on what to trade, you have options.

If you have any of these please let me know.

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

